# Back hoe: You won't believe your eyes.



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd like to know how he knew that stone wall would support him.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

I used to do that same maneuver.  The first time is nerve wracking, but you're still pretty sure you can pull it off. After a few more times, you realize you have just been very lucky.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

But how did he know the wall wouldn't collapse from under him?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> But how did he know the wall wouldn't collapse from under him?



Lucky guess.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2016)

They don't pay that guy enough.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't see the big deal , guy looked at a well built wall and took a chance or made a guess and it worked out .   Whats the big deal , worst that could happen is that the wall might break or collapse and the backhoe is in a foot of water .   If Bulldog could do it it is my opinion that ANYONE could do it Glasnost !!


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> I don't see the big deal , guy looked at a well built wall and took a chance or made a guess and it worked out .   Whats the big deal , worst that could happen is that the wall might break and the backhoe is in a foot of water .   If Bulldog could do it it is my opinion that ANYONE could do it Glasnost !!



The worst that could happen is the machine could have fallen over sideways, injuring or even killing the operator, destroying the machine and the wall. That would cost the contractor lots more than the expense of getting it down there some other way.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

so the guy did good , big deal Bulldog !!


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

I s'pose that you are looking to get a call from Hollywood where you may star in a movies about backhoe pilots ehh Bulldog .   Do you have any Medals Sur ??


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> so the guy did good , big deal Bulldog !!



No denying the guy's skills are better than most, and he probably isn't getting paid what he is worth. The only problem is when you get into risk/benefit assessment. No way his impressive maneuver could save them as much time or money as an unavoidable accident (wall collapse, broken hydraulic line, unevenly soft soil at ground level or in the ditch, etc. ) could have cost them.  He was lucky that time.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

Who's your friend, Bulldog? I don't think I've seen him before.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Who's your friend, Bulldog? I don't think I've seen him before.



He's just another RWNJ that likes to troll. I don't even try to figure out which is which. Most are exactly the same and are dealt with exactly the same.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

Western man used to build transcontinental railroads , BUILD CANALS ,  fly to the moon , explore thousands of feet under the sea and on the surface the seas and nowadays a guy operates a backhoe and next thing we will hear is that the backhoe operator is an illegal gay immigrant that is a  hero ehh Bulldog .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Western man used to build transcontinental railroads , BUILD CANALS ,  fly to the moon , explore thousands of feet under the sea and on the surface the seas and nowadays a guy operates a backhoe and next thing we will hear is that the backhoe operator is an illegal gay immigrant that is a  hero ehh Bulldog .





GLASNOST said:


> Who's your friend, Bulldog? I don't think I've seen him before.


-------------------------------------------    hey Glasnost , good morning , hows it going , my screen name is Pismoe .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

and I have been here a coupla years with about 10,670 posts under my belt .    Mostly I stick to gun , politics , Trump , Islamic issues , immigration of all types .     I just saw Bulldog mentioned and I always show up at threads where the Bulldog is wagging his tongue using his computer keyboard .


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Western man used to build transcontinental railroads , BUILD CANALS ,  fly to the moon , explore thousands of feet under the sea and on the surface the seas and nowadays a guy operates a backhoe and next thing we will hear is that the backhoe operator is an illegal gay immigrant that is a  hero ehh Bulldog .



I have no idea if you have a point, so go ask Hannity for your next line, or try again after you have figured out what you want to say.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

i'm simply saying that the backhoe operator took a chance and it worked out and his trick is no big deal , imo Bulldog .


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> i'm simply saying that the backhoe operator took a chance and it worked out and his trick is no big deal , imo Bulldog .




OK. That's nice. Now go play.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> But how did he know the wall wouldn't collapse from under him?


It's not the wall holding, but the rear bucket laid across all that dirt.  The weight was spread across a large area, not just the stone retaining wall.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> It's not the wall holding, but the rear bucket laid across all that dirt.  The weight was spread across a large area, not just the stone retaining wall.


I'm sure that's his strategy but eventually those behemoth wheels had to be resting on the wall and even rolling over the edge, putting a lot of strain on it, in an *outward* direction.

I see that no one asked why he wanted to put the thing into the stream in the first place and how he'll get it out again. The sensible answer would be that the opposite side of the bank is a pebble beach, but then why not drive over the nearest bridge and come in from that side instead?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

mighta just been practicing a move that he does every once in a while Glasnost .


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

pismoe said:


> and I have been here a coupla years with about 10,670 posts under my belt .    Mostly I stick to gun , politics , Trump , Islamic issues , immigration of all types .     I just saw Bulldog mentioned and I always show up at threads where the Bulldog is wagging his tongue using his computer keyboard .


You must be the end of the world that I've heard so much about.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 15, 2016)

maybe , hope so , I like being noticed and talked about Glasnost .


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the wall holding, but the rear bucket laid across all that dirt.  The weight was spread across a large area, not just the stone retaining wall.
> ...


True about the wheels going over the edge, but notice he used the backhoe to support his weight.

The wall doesn't worry me as much as the backhoe.  Those things must be built super tough!  Not just the steel but the hydraulics.  If anything in the backhoe had broken, he'd probably do a somersault into the river.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I was thinking if the hoe starts to weaken (metal fatigue, hydraulics start slipping) he'll feel the change in control and stop.  But if the wall gives way he hasn't got a chance to react before it's too late.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...



You rarely get much warning when a malfunction happens. In that situation, even a small loss of power or control can be catastrophic.  It was certainly impressive, and the operator has skills that most will probably never have, but it was still a dumb thing to do. Luck played as much of a part as his skills did,


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> I was thinking if the hoe starts to weaken (metal fatigue, hydraulics start slipping) he'll feel the change in control and stop.  But if the wall gives way he hasn't got a chance to react before it's too late.


It would depend on the failure in question.  Due to much weight, I suspect a failure of the backhoe would be very quick.

Again,  most of the weight of the backhoe was on the dirt being held by the retaining wall.  Even when the wheels crossed the wall, the weight was spread across the back bucket and the backhoe itself.


----------



## Maggdy (Oct 1, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> I'd like to know how he knew that stone wall would support him.



This is very spectacular. 
And you've seen already this too?


----------

